
Gigaclear trials the UK’s first 5Gbps ultrafast broadband service - georgerobinson
http://www.gigaclear.com/gigaclear-trials-the-uks-first-5gbps-ultrafast-broadband-service-for-home-owners-and-businesses/
======
nextweek2
"For homeowners, the H5G package is expected to cost £399 per month including
VAT"

I'd question how many home owners can justify that kind of expenditure. I have
yet to feel the need for 80mb FTTC. My 40mb keeps our family of four happy.

I really hope ISP's start switching to advertising how low latency their
networks are or that they support the next generation of IPv6.

------
zeristor
I'm not sure how many pilot areas there are, but one is in the north of my
district, it'll feels odd to walk amongst people who have a 5Gbps network
connection

[http://www.superfastessex.org/ruralchallenge.aspx](http://www.superfastessex.org/ruralchallenge.aspx)

